# Bath Bands / Artists



## el_starkos (Apr 19, 2007)

Was thinking in the car this morning of bands / artists who originate out of Bath. Came up with ...

Tears For Fears
Eat
Gabrielle
Jesus Jones
Goldfrapp
Propellerheads

Any others????


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2007)

climie fisher?

also peter gabriel lived in bath for years, and van morrison had a place there too (but they don't count obviously)


----------



## el_starkos (Apr 19, 2007)

Jamie Cullum


Just remembered!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> climie fisher?
> 
> also peter gabriel lived in bath for years, and van morrison had a place there too (but they don't count obviously)



He lives in Box


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2007)

el_starkos said:
			
		

> Was thinking in the car this morning of bands / artists who originate out of Bath. Came up with ...
> 
> Tears For Fears
> Eat
> ...



My ex grew up next to the fears boys and I went to college with Will from the Propellerheads. 

Er?

I've run out of not very good bath clams to fame.






Oh, I went round Peter Gabrels house once.






. . . . . .Around his house.

The outside.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2007)

I know someone who went to Van Morrisons house and snogged that curly haired guy from toploader while she was there.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> My ex grew up next to the fears boys and I went to college with Will from the Propellerheads.
> 
> Er?
> 
> ...



i was outside his house too a few times - he lived in a place called wooley, just outside bath, he used to come into the grocers i worked in on a saturday - very nice blerk

and curt smith's mum used to work in boots in town, no eyebrows


----------



## el_starkos (Apr 19, 2007)

On the clame to fame note, I know Neal who is the old guitarist for Tears For Fears. He went on to guitar for Chris De'Burgh (top bloke apparantly) and now guitars for Robbie Williams (complete c##t apparantly) !!! 


oh, and Van the Man came in the pub once, and he's an even bigger c##t !!!!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2007)

does anyone remember the pre tears for fears band, graduate? just the two of them, used to be on a bbc west music show a lot, with andy baden foster, can't remember what the show was called


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 19, 2007)

Originate in Bath? I think Alison Goldfrapp only moved there recently having lived in London before, although Goldfrapp recorded their second LP in Bath.

Could be wrong...




			
				el_starkos said:
			
		

> Was thinking in the car this morning of bands / artists who originate out of Bath. Came up with ...
> 
> Tears For Fears
> Eat
> ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2007)

el_starkos said:
			
		

> oh, and Van the Man came in the pub once, and he's an even bigger c##t !!!!



I have had too run ins with Van and can confirm his cunt status. 

He had the cheek to call me a cunt, the cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2007)

i saw van the man in the crystal palace one night, he was being a miserable cunt but was just drinking on his own, he didn't call anyone else a cunt, while i was there anyway


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i saw van the man in the crystal palace one night, he was being a miserable cunt but was just drinking on his own, he didn't call anyone else a cunt, while i was there anyway



To be fair to Van I ran into him and knocked him over (by mistake), I was right on top of him when he called me a cunt.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> To be fair to Van I ran into him and knocked him over (by mistake), I was right on top of him when he called me a cunt.



so you were being a little bit of a cunt then


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> so you were being a little bit of a cunt then



It was a mistake. I was late. I ran out of Fodders and he was behind a car, I couldn't see him.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 19, 2007)

When I lived in Bath (about 6 years ago now) he always used to be in that French cafe in the courtyard near that postal museum.

On his own. Looking grumpy.




			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> i saw van the man in the crystal palace one night, he was being a miserable cunt but was just drinking on his own, he didn't call anyone else a cunt, while i was there anyway


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> When I lived in Bath (about 6 years ago now) he always used to be in that French cafe in the courtyard near that postal museum.
> 
> On his own. Looking grumpy.



i've been there, shires yard, i looked a bit miserable in there as well to be fair


----------



## el_starkos (Apr 19, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i've been there, shires yard, i looked a bit miserable in there as well to be fair



LOL   Yup.


----------



## 3_D (Apr 19, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> does anyone remember the pre tears for fears band, graduate? just the two of them, used to be on a bbc west music show a lot, with andy baden foster, can't remember what the show was called


Yeah Andy Batten Foster's show was called RPM Rock. They featured very early Aardman Animations shorts from Nick Park, which were brilliant and groundbreaking.

Graduate were kind of ska-based if I remember right. Which was cool enough, but didn't fit in with the local (i.e. Bristol) scenes - St Pauls sound systems (Wild Bunch, City Rockas), Art-school new wave (Pop Group, Glaxo Babies, Electric Guitars), Avant Jazz (Pigbag, Mouth, Rip Rig 'n' Panic), Punk (Lunatic Fringe, Disorder, Vice Squad, etc etc), Reggae (Black Roots, Talisman)...etc

Bath didn't have a scene to compete with Bristol's so they went and got some hit records instead! Fair enough.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2007)

3_D said:
			
		

> Yeah Andy Batten Foster's show was called RPM Rock. They featured very early Aardman Animations shorts from Nick Park, which were brilliant and groundbreaking.
> 
> Graduate were kind of ska-based if I remember right. Which was cool enough, but didn't fit in with the local (i.e. Bristol) scenes - St Pauls sound systems (Wild Bunch, City Rockas), Art-school new wave (Pop Group, Glaxo Babies, Electric Guitars), Avant Jazz (Pigbag, Mouth, Rip Rig 'n' Panic), Punk (Lunatic Fringe, Disorder, Vice Squad, etc etc), Reggae (Black Roots, Talisman)...etc
> 
> Bath didn't have a scene to compete with Bristol's so they went and got some hit records instead! Fair enough.



cheers, but foster had another tv show, or presented part of it, he was a mop headed bloke, looked a bit like a mature student trying to look hip


----------



## 3_D (Apr 22, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> cheers, but foster had another tv show, or presented part of it, he was a mop headed bloke, looked a bit like a mature student trying to look hip


Yeah same bloke, same show. Originally call the _Rectangular Picture Machine_, later shortened to RPM. They did, as you say, feature Roland & Curt's 'Graduate' and many other local artists. Andy Partridge off of XTC presented one episode from SwineTown as I recall.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 23, 2007)

3_D said:
			
		

> Yeah same bloke, same show. Originally call the _Rectangular Picture Machine_, later shortened to RPM. They did, as you say, feature Roland & Curt's 'Graduate' and many other local artists. Andy Partridge off of XTC presented one episode from SwineTown as I recall.



i remember it now as rpm, on about 7 in the evening after the local news


----------

